# Megan Fox eyeshadow Crease



## Honey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Which is the eyeshadow that she wear in the crease?

http://www.megansafox.com/gallery/al...09Dec07-04.jpg

http://evasitoe.files.wordpress.com/...nsformers1.jpg


----------



## User67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe something with a touch of Orange like MAC Tete-A-Tint.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the same as above or a soft brick brown like that of Beauty Burst applied lightly. Definitely in between the orange-soft brown family.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 24, 2008)

tete-a-tint definitely!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Coppering lightly applied looks like that on me...But I am NC45 so my complexion is darker than hers


----------



## Honey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Maybe something with a touch of Orange like MAC Tete-A-Tint._

 
Completly true!!! It's TET A TINT!!!


----------

